# Updates on tank, water, crabs, salt



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

I hope this posts when I hit the submit button: I tried to PM person I wanted most to read this, but she did not answer, so, I have some updates that should help people understand my previous posts and my questions, and for those who did not like humor when cleaning my tank, here goes....

Just got back from pet store, had discussion with several people about my tank, water, crabs, fish, food, etc. Again, I was told use aquarium salt. Was told to not, yes, NOT add instant ocean because I almost bought some. My tank is clear, all tankmates are fine, I added driftwood recently that turned out to be a success. I bought my crabs algae wafers and plankton, which they just got. I hope people read this that were disagreeing with my previous posts and thought I was not caring for my pets. I hope they also can write if they have questions without getting emotional, I would be happy to answer. Will check back later as I need to look at cat scratches from last night from washing cat with flea shampoo. Thanks for reading this, now I have to make sure it was posted.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

LOL this is so funny. For one you wouldn't use marine salt with the fish you have. second. Aquarium salt won't do the crabs a bit of good. Third, crabs will only eat algea tabs if left with nothing else. They eat fish, bloodworms and crusteasans.

Don't know who's worse you or the petstore.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

crazycrab28 said:


> I hope this posts when I hit the submit button: I tried to PM person I wanted most to read this, but she did not answer, so, I have some updates that should help people understand my previous posts and my questions, and for those who did not like humor when cleaning my tank, here goes....
> 
> Just got back from pet store, had discussion with several people about my tank, water, crabs, fish, food, etc. Again, I was told use aquarium salt. Was told to not, yes, NOT add instant ocean because I almost bought some. My tank is clear, all tankmates are fine, I added driftwood recently that turned out to be a success. I bought my crabs algae wafers and plankton, which they just got. I hope people read this that were disagreeing with my previous posts and thought I was not caring for my pets. I hope they also can write if they have questions without getting emotional, I would be happy to answer. Will check back later as I need to look at cat scratches from last night from washing cat with flea shampoo. Thanks for reading this, now I have to make sure it was posted.


i disagrred with your thread because you were wrong..you completely emptied your tank taking with it all the beneficial bacteria it had and then made a friggin joke about it..again i would encourage you to come to chat. there are 2 kinds of people in this world.ones that come and defend themselves and the ones that tuck their tail and run..which are you..oh and btw..crabs dont eat algae waffers they eat fish and crusteans..so dont be surprised if your fish start disappearing.

Rick


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

whitetiger61 said:


> i disagrred with your thread because you were wrong..you completely emptied your tank taking with it all the beneficial bacteria it had and then made a friggin joke about it..again i would encourage you to come to chat. there are 2 kinds of people in this world.ones that come and defend themselves and the ones that tuck their tail and run..which are you..oh and btw..crabs dont eat algae waffers they eat fish and crusteans..so dont be surprised if your fish start disappearing.
> 
> Rick


I would chat right now but I have to go back to the next street behind mine because I found the stray cat owner and they weren't home an hour ago and should be by now. Like you said about 2 kinds of people: defending or running away? I will defend myself and would not run away, will chat with you when I get a chance, this cat owner needs to know the cat has allergies and fleas we treated. Neighbors said they are never home and this is why their cat is at my house. The store advised me to give crabs algae wafers and plankton in addition to their other food. My fish are not disappearing either. I tried giving crabs several kinds raw fish but they would not eat it. You must not own crabs? What do you own in the way of pets? And my tank is fine just like it was years ago when I changed the water, never had a problem. Hope you write back and explain why you are so bothered by my water change. I did try other things first before doing recent water change.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

crazycrab28 said:


> I would chat right now but I have to go back to the next street behind mine because I found the stray cat owner and they weren't home an hour ago and should be by now. Like you said about 2 kinds of people: defending or running away? I will defend myself and would not run away, will chat with you when I get a chance, this cat owner needs to know the cat has allergies and fleas we treated. Neighbors said they are never home and this is why their cat is at my house. The store advised me to give crabs algae wafers and plankton in addition to their other food. My fish are not disappearing either. I tried giving crabs several kinds raw fish but they would not eat it. You must not own crabs? What do you own in the way of pets? And my tank is fine just like it was years ago when I changed the water, never had a problem. Hope you write back and explain why you are so bothered by my water change. I did try other things first before doing recent water change.


your tank will be fine for a couple of weeks..when ammonia starts to rise your fish will suffer..ive kept fish for 43 years..i know the nitrogen cycle like the back of my hand. as far as pets i have 5 fish tanks with fish and shrimp.and a dog. but anyway back to your tank..when you setup a tank it takes a couple of weeks for ammonia to show up to dangerous levels. if i was to take a poll 99.9 percent would agree what you did was wrong, but your set in your way so you will learn the hard way

Rick


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

> What do you own in the way of pets?


Right now I have 42 tanks running, one is with crabs, I have 3 dogs and a bird. I used to breed persians. Worked for the humane society as a foster parent to dogs and cats. Have raised and kept aligators, monkeys, pigs, cats, dogs, geese, ponies, horses. rescued baby possums, baby raccoons, Have a degree in horse management, business management. A widow for 8 years, and still going strong even with health problems. So don't tell me I don't know what I am talking about or I don't know what your talking about. Been there and done that.


----------



## Miss Vicky (Jul 6, 2012)

Completely unrelated to the fish or crabs, but flea shampoo is really a big no- no, especially for cats. 

Many flea shampoos (as well as sprays, flea collars, and the more inexpensive topicals like Hartz, Sergent's, Bio-Spot, etc) contain pyrethrins/permethrin - a type of pesticide that has been known to cause liver failure, neurological damage and seizures in cats and in some dogs.

Also, this type of pesticide is completely ineffective. Sure the shampoo may kill any adult fleas that come in to contact with it, but it has no residual effect and does not kill eggs, larva or pupa. Not to mention the fact that it could also kill the cat. 

If you insist on using a shampoo, consult your vet about the right one to use. Otherwise you should purchase Advantage, Frontline or Revolution as these products do not contain pymethrins and are actually effective flea controls. Plus there's no bath needed and you're much less likely to get scratched.

I've worked as a receptionist in veterinary clinics for about 10 years and have seen many such cases. All too often people think they're saving money by buying inexpensive over the counter products and instead it ends up costing them more than they ever bargained for because they get stuck with a huge vet bill and/or possibly a dead pet.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I am curious as to what relevance owing other pets is to having a fish tank or a crab tank?


----------



## Miss Vicky (Jul 6, 2012)

majerah1 said:


> I am curious as to what relevance owning other pets is to having a fish tank or a crab tank?


There's no relevance at all.


----------



## Puppylove (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey crazy, I'm just curious to know why you were going to buy instant ocean? I thought you said you weren't going to the day before yesterday because of your freshwater fish. Just curious to know what changed your mind. Good luck with the kitty.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

You know, I think a drop of research would have done a fantastic job here. And just out of curiosity why in the world would you listen to the people at a fish shop? For one they usually don't know thier own last name much less anything about fish, and for two if you buy what they say then your fish dies and they get to sell you another one. I am not going to tell you to go to a library, I am going to tell you to quit being lazy. Google what fish and crabs you have, compare three or four sites for simularities and base your tank and diet of what the fish requires. Not what looks pretty and the drop out at the LFS said. Most phones have internet browsers now, you could have done this at the store.


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

Crazy said:


> You know, I think a drop of research would have done a fantastic job here. And just out of curiosity why in the world would you listen to the people at a fish shop? For one they usually don't know thier own last name much less anything about fish, and for two if you buy what they say then your fish dies and they get to sell you another one. I am not going to tell you to go to a library, I am going to tell you to quit being lazy. Google what fish and crabs you have, compare three or four sites for simularities and base your tank and diet of what the fish requires. Not what looks pretty and the drop out at the LFS said. Most phones have internet browsers now, you could have done this at the store.


So, you think that someone like me who spends hours talking to pet stores, this forum, the internet, other people is LAZY? Do you think someone who has spent over a month looking for a stray cat's owner and caring for the stray cat is LAZY? Do you think that someone who spends her day 24/7 caring for a person with a life threatening condition and taking them to a hospital is LAZY? Did you ever bother to read my posts where I said I found crabs unexpectedly and joined this forum because store misinformed me and I was going to get a 2nd tank for them? Do you think someone who helps at an animal shelter is LAZY? Do you think someone who volunteers with a health society helping people is LAZY? My phone does not have an internet browser so I could not look things up at the store, our library has old books, I have been on google, have spent at least $80 on $4 crabs, and you don't know whose advice I've taken. No, the store has no access to the internet here. I decided not to use marine salt, it would kill my fish. But, I at least made more effort than most considering my circumstances at home and going in and out of ER, people and dogs here are very important to me besides my fish and crabs. Yes, I have real priorities you are unaware of, won't explain, so when you have time its ok to write back and tell me again why you thought I was lazy. And add to it, getting ready to teach a class and help care for my mom in assisted living, too, she has needs. Maybe you will understand better after reading this.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I havnt been around much this week, such is life. But I've mostly caught up on the drama here. . . I think.

you scrubbed down an entire tank and then put everything back. It killed hte bacteria. It WILL cycle. I went through this before I knew any better, before anyone told me differently. I killed fish. 

Pet stores...are idiots. They care about nothing but the $$$. They pretty much want you to screw up so you buy more. 

Please, listen to the advice being given to you here. THe people here are so helpful and they saved my fish in the beginning and have now taught me so much that I'm able to help others when they are learning.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

crazycrab28 said:


> So, you think that someone like me who spends hours talking to pet stores, this forum, the internet, other people is LAZY? Do you think someone who has spent over a month looking for a stray cat's owner and caring for the stray cat is LAZY? Do you think that someone who spends her day 24/7 caring for a person with a life threatening condition and taking them to a hospital is LAZY? Did you ever bother to read my posts where I said I found crabs unexpectedly and joined this forum because store misinformed me and I was going to get a 2nd tank for them? Do you think someone who helps at an animal shelter is LAZY? Do you think someone who volunteers with a health society helping people is LAZY? My phone does not have an internet browser so I could not look things up at the store, our library has old books, I have been on google, have spent at least $80 on $4 crabs, and you don't know whose advice I've taken. No, the store has no access to the internet here. I decided not to use marine salt, it would kill my fish. But, I at least made more effort than most considering my circumstances at home and going in and out of ER, people and dogs here are very important to me besides my fish and crabs. Yes, I have real priorities you are unaware of, won't explain, so when you have time its ok to write back and tell me again why you thought I was lazy. And add to it, getting ready to teach a class and help care for my mom in assisted living, too, she has needs. Maybe you will understand better after reading this.


Ok, I have time now, so here goes. The main reason I said you were being lazy is that there is piles of research you could have done prior to ending up in this situation. So far you have killed some of the animals you chose to keep, killed a cycle in your tank, and have made very poor dieting and stocking choices. All of this could have been prevented with proper research. Granted this may have been thrust off into your lap, like I had with my oscars, but I spent about 2 hours and printed a few caresheets and researched what they should and shouldn't be compatable with. Since then I have ton tons of research. Research doesn't take very long and with the resources we all have there is no excuse for being poorly informed anymore. I am truly sorry you are dealing with so much in your life and I hope things get better for you. Also if you need help learning how to do proper research please PM me any time and I can provide you with a few tips and links that helped me. My objective isn't to be an A-hole, my objective is to ensure that people are informed that there is a right way and a wrong way to go about this hobby.


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

Crazy said:


> Ok, I have time now, so here goes. The main reason I said you were being lazy is that there is piles of research you could have done prior to ending up in this situation. So far you have killed some of the animals you chose to keep, killed a cycle in your tank, and have made very poor dieting and stocking choices. All of this could have been prevented with proper research. Granted this may have been thrust off into your lap, like I had with my oscars, but I spent about 2 hours and printed a few caresheets and researched what they should and shouldn't be compatable with. Since then I have ton tons of research. Research doesn't take very long and with the resources we all have there is no excuse for being poorly informed anymore. I am truly sorry you are dealing with so much in your life and I hope things get better for you. Also if you need help learning how to do proper research please PM me any time and I can provide you with a few tips and links that helped me. My objective isn't to be an A-hole, my objective is to ensure that people are informed that there is a right way and a wrong way to go about this hobby.


Oh, ok, thanks for writing, I can explain further: I only had 1 crab death, he was not liked by other crab. The fish are all fine, the water is fine, and today I raised the level of driftwood for the crabs. I have spent weeks researching salt/brackish water because the crabs and this type of water are new to me. I got conflicting answers everywhere. I research to look for common answers to help me decide how to maintain my tank. I am not making excuses, I have put in my efforts, and it all paid off. Now I know about salt for example. Like I said, I found the crabs by accident, did ask about them, went by verbal opinions of several employees, did check internet then found forum later. I can only have 1 tank now till I get a 2nd. I had no choice but to keep all tankmates together and its actually working out! Still intend on getting that second tank. But, I agree, I was looking for best advice, got alot, made things more confusing at first. I now have better understanding, and if you could only be here, see what I am dealing with, you would really understand! I am now trying to prevent my daughter from giving our stray cat to a friend, I would rather keep this cat, I love it, we gave it a flea bath, I spent weeks trying to find owner by talking to neighbors on 3 streets, we bought a litter box and food, it has been in our house, dogs don't mind it at all, but my son and I are allergic. We keep his bedroom door closed, I have eye drops to use, always wash my hands, and I did not appreciate my daughter being so bossy with me about fate of cat. This is my house, not hers. She will be moving out soon, is finishing her Masters degree. I don't know why she has to be so bossy with me, I am the one caring for the cat, not her. 

So, I have her to deal with plus 2 family members' health conditions I am responsible for. On top of that I have other projects I am working on. Now that the tank is resolved, I will move on to next challenge. But if I explained it correctly you would see I am not lazy, I'm very active here taking care of too much at once by myself. Thankfully, I have 2 dogs that are very close to me and they make me very happy, keeping this cat would make me even happier. I've been thru alot the last 5 years, am still going thru it, long story. But, tank is now fine. I'm glad you wrote, I am not a mean person, I take care of any and all animals that need attention. If you want to write that would be great. Hope this helps!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

first post for me; "I had no choice but to keep all tankmates together and it's actually working out!" and "Now that the tank is resolved, I will move on to next challenge." WOW! UNBELIEVABLE! B-- Her!


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> first post for me; "I had no choice but to keep all tankmates together and it's actually working out!" and "Now that the tank is resolved, I will move on to next challenge." WOW! UNBELIEVABLE! B-- Her!


What does B--Her mean? Just curious


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> first post for me; "I had no choice but to keep all tankmates together and it's actually working out!" and "Now that the tank is resolved, I will move on to next challenge." WOW! UNBELIEVABLE! B-- Her!


Now, what does B--Her mean? Thought you'd have more to say...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

It means BAN YOU! you've been given more(good) advice ,than (good) attention. Therefore you accept and seem to thrive on negative attention.It's not healthy and niether is you attempt to care for others.If you have priorities then care for the people who(unfortunately)need you , instead of "your next challenge" or killing whatever is in your tank! P.S. I'll end this as I used to with bob(banned) you don't need to reply to my message as I have formed an opinion of you and don't value yours!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Crazycrab, Ive a question. Its been how many days since someone mentioned the totes to you? Have you gotten any? A simple tote isnt hard to come by you dont need substrate, just the tote, water a decor(can be a coffee cup) and a home made filter.


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> It means BAN YOU! you've been given more(good) advice ,than (good) attention. Therefore you accept and seem to thrive on negative attention.It's not healthy and niether is you attempt to care for others.If you have priorities then care for the people who(unfortunately)need you , instead of "your next challenge" or killing whatever is in your tank! P.S. I'll end this as I used to with bob(banned) you don't need to reply to my message as I have formed an opinion of you and don't value yours!


I wrote and said my tank is fine, am done with research. You're wrong about negative attention, I like positive attention. My attempt to care for others has been successful: prevented and saved several people from having a heart attack...I recognized their symptoms, took them to the hospital. Same thing applies to animals I have taken to ER. People are higher priority here especially when their lives are a stake. I wanted to write whether you like it or not, you have no idea of my background that has saved lives, I would not save yours after reading your post. Maybe you could ban yourself and not make such an opinion without talking to me first. Go eat mayonnaise out of the jar. Why would anyone want negative attention? Don't get that.


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

majerah1 said:


> Crazycrab, Ive a question. Its been how many days since someone mentioned the totes to you? Have you gotten any? A simple tote isnt hard to come by you dont need substrate, just the tote, water a decor(can be a coffee cup) and a home made filter.


Well, after dealing with a hospital for a few days because someone here had new cardiac condition which was more important than buying a tote, I did not have time to get one. Problem is, tote is fine, I need a lid with holes which I would drill myself. I would still need and want to use substrate, I like the setting to be natural. Would you worry about asystole in a family member or whether or not you had a tote?


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

Crazycrab, thanks for the update, hope all is still going as well as can be expected, 
By now I'm sure you realize that you need another tank/ home for crabs, people shouldnt judge, none of us have any idea what kind of financial situation your in, a tote and filter may not seem like much but for some its alot, I know sometimes its hard to squeeze 10 bucks out of my budget.
You are certainly NOT the first person to come on this forum having made many mistakes and I dont understand why some continue to do nothing but bash you, this is normally a very friendly and informative site.
If there is anyone out there that has never made a mistake with their pets please let me know, goal is to learn from mistakes and not repeat them. Also you got alot of bad advice from your LFS which does happen with most big box stores, I'm lucky to live in a small town with a feed store that has a small fish section and one of the most knowledgeable fish guys I've ever known or on any forum.

About the stray cat, we took one in last summer poor guy was bald from the neck back and loaded with scabs and fleas, we use Advantage Plus from our vet, its pricey but it works the best, cleared him up quick, got him fixed and now hes one of us. hope that works out for ya, quick funny story about bathing cats, last Thanksgiving our orange tabby jumps up on the counter after dinner to smell the turkey, he lands square in the leftover bowl of gravy, coats himself, me, my wife, and most of the kitchen with greasy gravy, lol, it took three baths with Dawn dish soap to get him clean. By the way Dawn dish soap worked great and I hear it works on fleas to some degree.
hopefully we can ALL put the past to rest here and just be kind and help those that need it, that is what this forum is for, and most of the people here signed on because they needed help and were not sure what they were doing. good luck.


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

hanky said:


> Crazycrab, thanks for the update, hope all is still going as well as can be expected,
> By now I'm sure you realize that you need another tank/ home for crabs, people shouldnt judge, none of us have any idea what kind of financial situation your in, a tote and filter may not seem like much but for some its alot, I know sometimes its hard to squeeze 10 bucks out of my budget.
> You are certainly NOT the first person to come on this forum having made many mistakes and I dont understand why some continue to do nothing but bash you, this is normally a very friendly and informative site.
> If there is anyone out there that has never made a mistake with their pets please let me know, goal is to learn from mistakes and not repeat them. Also you got alot of bad advice from your LFS which does happen with most big box stores, I'm lucky to live in a small town with a feed store that has a small fish section and one of the most knowledgeable fish guys I've ever known or on any forum.
> ...


Thanks for writing, your cat story is a riot! Yeah, I don't understand the criticism and such serious opinions people made especially after I explained. If I had put crabs in the bath tub or washer or microwave, then I could see them upset. But, I came to this forum asking questions because people here do have experience. Some stores I went to I found some that knew what they were talkng about, but too many do not. We have a box store here that sells fish and all employees know nothing. I asked, "do you have a book or brochures or a fact sheet on fish?" and they did not. Plus, there's a nice way to respond to people without anger. I thought this forum had rules and apparently rude behavior is ok, which caused me to respond in a way I don't like doing.

I was hoping some people would write and say they reconsidered their responses and would write again with helpful tips or nice comments. I've spent days, now its weeks on my tank, supplies, asking about water, reading about crabs and fish, have spent alot of money on $4 crabs! Just got driftwood the other day plus plankton and algae wafers, besides filter cartridges, water chemicals, new air stone, new plant, etc. And, instead I'm hearing people judging every post practically that I made. But, I thought a forum would be friendly, am disappointed that it wasn't. Have thought about not writing anymore which I didn't want to do because I added a new post about my crabs, so, I'll think it over, must feed cat, let dogs out then go to bed (with dogs), I'm finally tired. Write anytime and thanks for your kind message. I am happy someone noticed the bashing.


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

hanky said:


> Crazycrab, thanks for the update, hope all is still going as well as can be expected,
> By now I'm sure you realize that you need another tank/ home for crabs, people shouldnt judge, none of us have any idea what kind of financial situation your in, a tote and filter may not seem like much but for some its alot, I know sometimes its hard to squeeze 10 bucks out of my budget.
> You are certainly NOT the first person to come on this forum having made many mistakes and I dont understand why some continue to do nothing but bash you, this is normally a very friendly and informative site.
> If there is anyone out there that has never made a mistake with their pets please let me know, goal is to learn from mistakes and not repeat them. Also you got alot of bad advice from your LFS which does happen with most big box stores, I'm lucky to live in a small town with a feed store that has a small fish section and one of the most knowledgeable fish guys I've ever known or on any forum.
> ...


Forgot to mention: I don't know if you read all my posts and responses, but I thought many were very out of line. And I am juggling too many things at once, this added to my stress. When stores can't help, internet has too much info, library books are old, then I thought a forum would help. Guess I was wrong, there were too many people that were very unhelpful. A shame they do not know enough about me or my pet history or my experience with a fish aquarium years ago that was great with water changes, had it for years and did not lose fish over water changes. Thanks for wishing me luck!


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Crazy. I have been watching you and your threads. I agree with hanky. However, have you maybe considered that maybe you have "bit off more than you can chew" so to speak? I am not bashing you, as I can appreciate someone with a big heart. Keeping fish and inverts is supposed to be relaxing, not another chore and money pit that you can't afford. I'm not saying that you should not be keeping live invents and fish,but the hobby is supposed to be something that you enjoy doing without breaking your back or bank over. Keeping these animals can and is time consuming. If you don't have enough time to go buy at least a rubbermaid tote for a temporary housing, do you think that you have the time needed to properly care for these specific animals? 
I think that it would be wise to either give up the crabs, or the fish until you can provide proper separate tanks to keep them in. I hope that everything gets resolved.


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

Manafel said:


> Crazy. I have been watching you and your threads. I agree with hanky. However, have you maybe considered that maybe you have "bit off more than you can chew" so to speak? I am not bashing you, as I can appreciate someone with a big heart. Keeping fish and inverts is supposed to be relaxing, not another chore and money pit that you can't afford. I'm not saying that you should not be keeping live invents and fish,but the hobby is supposed to be something that you enjoy doing without breaking your back or bank over. Keeping these animals can and is time consuming. If you don't have enough time to go buy at least a rubbermaid tote for a temporary housing, do you think that you have the time needed to properly care for these specific animals?
> I think that it would be wise to either give up the crabs, or the fish until you can provide proper separate tanks to keep them in. I hope that everything gets resolved.


Actually, every day is a challenge, but I am going to get a 2nd tank, fish are my hobby as well as other pets and people here. I have time because I am semi-retired, no this is not breaking the bank, I know where to buy supplies at a lower price. No, I don't want rubbermaid, I decided I want a glass aquarium, already have spare heater and other supplies. Yes, I have enough time for my animals, otherwise they all would not be here. I multi task well and do this every day. Yes, my tank problems are resolved, don't worry, my tank is fine, I'm looking at it right now while I type. But, no I would not give up crabs or fish, once I get 2nd tank they will still be fine, and no I would never give up my dogs or stray cat I've been caring for, he's too nice to donate. I'm happier with pets than without, have been with animals my entire life, they are all ok. Does this help?


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

Manafel said:


> Crazy. I have been watching you and your threads. I agree with hanky. However, have you maybe considered that maybe you have "bit off more than you can chew" so to speak? I am not bashing you, as I can appreciate someone with a big heart. Keeping fish and inverts is supposed to be relaxing, not another chore and money pit that you can't afford. I'm not saying that you should not be keeping live invents and fish,but the hobby is supposed to be something that you enjoy doing without breaking your back or bank over. Keeping these animals can and is time consuming. If you don't have enough time to go buy at least a rubbermaid tote for a temporary housing, do you think that you have the time needed to properly care for these specific animals?
> I think that it would be wise to either give up the crabs, or the fish until you can provide proper separate tanks to keep them in. I hope that everything gets resolved.


Just wrote to you, see above paragraph. Write if you have questions/comments. Thanks


----------



## mreyn17 (Nov 7, 2012)

susankat said:


> Right now I have 42 tanks running, one is with crabs, I have 3 dogs and a bird. I used to breed persians. Worked for the humane society as a foster parent to dogs and cats. Have raised and kept aligators, monkeys, pigs, cats, dogs, geese, ponies, horses. rescued baby possums, baby raccoons, Have a degree in horse management, business management. A widow for 8 years, and still going strong even with health problems. So don't tell me I don't know what I am talking about or I don't know what your talking about. Been there and done that.


OWNED *w3


----------

